# Bonefish jigs



## bryson

There was a thread about Buggs jig heads a while ago -- those might be more what you're looking for.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/buggs.61150/


----------



## Craighead

Look up capt. harrys weedless flats jigs. Something along those lines is perfect. depending on depth 1/8 oz. or 1/4 oz. We catch a lot of bones on jigs. You will be surprised at how aggressive they eat jigs.

Those buggs jig heads bryson posted above would probably work well to tie on


----------



## brianBFD

I buy bonefish jigs from these folks for flounder fishing. They probably have what you need. I've had really good customer service with them.
https://www.gulfstreamluresusa.com/


----------



## tailchaser16

I had the same idea years ago. Financially and as far as time I kept buying from Bass Pro.
I used the Back Bone jigs from Paul Tejera cause they have a weed guard


----------



## Ice Cream Man

If your planning on fishing for Bonefish. Here's an alternative Vudu Shrimp.
Local NC guide did really well on The Bones in Turks using the Vudu. .....ICM


----------



## krash

There is a local , Florida made in USA by Amerikans, T&A Jig's that sells a full line of Jig's and Jig Heads. He has a jig-head called a Bonefish&Permit jig it's 3/16oz., sell's them fully tied and ready to cast, head alone painted or bare lead with either size #1 steel hook or 1/0 Black nickel hook. They cast well on light spinning tackle.

I have used his tied Jigs abd caught Bonefish on them, as well as a few Redfish and small Snook'lets.

http://tajigs.com/content/images/thumbs/0000116_bonefish-permit-flats-jigs_550.jpeg


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a pic of the ones I make....









Anyone wanting a price list / info sheet (with color pics...) send an email to:
[email protected] - you'll get it by return mail...


----------



## BassFlats

Hey Captain Bob, amazing jigs. You guide full time, build your own rods, repair your rods and reels and make jigs for yourself and customers (did I forget anything), when do you sleep?


----------



## lemaymiami

I'm kind of a poster child for ..."Be careful what you wish for" 

Remember when I first came here you couldn't find a decent rod in any tackle shop (unless you had a lot of money....) if you wanted quality light tackle gear. Most that I knew couldn't afford to pay a custom rod builder for the rods they wanted (and in tackle shops there were lots of heavy gear and flimsy freshwater gear - nothing in between...). Lots of young guys down here routinely built their own rods, made their own bucktails, etc. Back in 1971 every reel manufacturer kept a very good parts supply so fixing your own reels wasn't a big deal... All you needed was someone to get you started. My first job in a tackle shop was in 1972 at the old Reef Tackle on 79th St in Miami. They taught you everything from rigging baits to repairing reels (while you also learned to clean out shrimp tanks, etc.)

I didn't come back to guiding until 1996 so a lot of years I was just a guy who built and repaired rods, reels, and tied flies for shops (and anyone that wanted them...).

Like I said, "Be careful what you wish for"......


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Same reason I tie my own redfish/bonefish/permit jigs and build the rods to fish them. It very hard to always find exactly what you are looking for so sometimes you just have to build it or tie it.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Capt. Bob, do you add anything like a Gulp or soft plastic to your jigs when fishing for Bones? 
Thanks .... ICM


----------



## vantagefish

I tie a few of my go to bonefish flies on jig heads for my wife. They work great! I prefer the flat jig head style like Capt Lemay posted as they cast a bit better.


----------



## mmccull5

I make some like Capt. LeMay as well. Catch a lot more than just bonefish too. If a buddy misses his shot I always have one tied on a pitch rod while on the platform:


----------



## vantagefish

Those look great! Where do you get those jig heads?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

vantagefish said:


> Those look great! Where do you get those jig heads?


lemaymiami post the link to buy them from him on post #8.


----------



## vantagefish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> lemaymiami post the link to buy them from him on post #8.


I was under the impression he sells the whole jig. I was just interested in the jig head.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

vantagefish said:


> I was under the impression he sells the whole jig. I was just interested in the jig head.


Nope, bare jigs


----------



## lemaymiami

Thanks for the mentions guys - but skimmer jig heads are one of the few head styles that I don’t sell - since I have a limited supply that I need to be able to make bonefish jigs for my customers...

By comparison I have an almost unlimited ability to provide other head styles (and I’m able to fill orders from 100 at a time -on up...).


----------



## krash

Buggs has the skimmer style bare painted Jig Heads... 

T&A Jigs, local Florida guy has a slightly different style called a wobbler jig also, you may have to call for prices but he "Tim" sells bare painted or unpainted heads.


----------



## Str8-Six

I got my jig heads a while ago but haven’t had time to hop on the vice. Going to try some today, hopefully


----------



## vantagefish

krash said:


> Buggs has the skimmer style bare painted Jig Heads...
> 
> T&A Jigs, local Florida guy has a slightly different style called a wobbler jig also, you may have to call for prices but he "Tim" sells bare painted or unpainted heads.


Thanks! I just ordered some from Buggs.


----------



## Str8-Six

Not the prettiest but the first one. I think it will work.


----------



## Str8-Six

Just an update. They work and work well. Caught bones on the one above and this one. 
Lost them both and was forced to catch em on fly the rest of the time lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very cool. I think a bonefish and permit trip is on my bucket list.


----------



## mpl1978

I know this is an old thread- do you know of a video on how to tie that bonefish jig?


Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 81470
> View attachment 81472
> View attachment 81474
> Just an update. They work and work well. Caught bones on the one above and this one.
> Lost them both and was forced to catch em on fly the rest of the time lol.


----------



## Str8-Six

mpl1978 said:


> I know this is an old thread- do you know of a video on how to tie that bonefish jig?


I bought the Jigs from Buggs Fishing. I didn’t follow this video but this is pretty much the same pattern.


----------

